# Kulanz bei Canyon?



## Bikasso (24. April 2014)

Moin,

ich habe mich extra hier angemeldet, um mal über meine Erfahrungen mit Canyon zu berichten. Die ca. 10 Fälle, wo ich auf den Service angewiesen war, weil ein neues Fahrrad fehlerhaft zusammengebaut wurde bzw. praktisch vom Start weg defekte Teile verbaut hatte, lasse ich jetzt erst mal außen vor. Das zu meiner Vorbelastung mit der Marke Canyon.

Ich habe 2 Fahrräder von Canyon, ein Rennrad (RoadMaster Elite) und ein MTB (Grand Canyon 6.0 2008)
Es geht hier um letzteres MTB. Ich habe vor wenigen Tagen einen Riss im Rahmen ganz vorne am Lenkkopflager bemerkt. Habe ein Bild davon mit meiner Bestellbescheinigung (Dezember 2007) an den Canyon Support geschickt. Das Fahrrad hing/stand zu eurer Information meistens zu Hause rum, dürfte kaum mehr als 1000 km auf dem Tacho haben. Der Riss ist keine Folge von einem Unfall o.ä., das dürfte der Fachmann auch erkennen können. Nun die knappe Antwort vom Support zu meiner Anfrage, was Sie tun könnten:
"Sehr geehrter Herr C......,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Wir bedauern natürlich das Sie einen Riss an Ihrem Canyon feststellen mussten. Auf unsere Rahmen geben wir neben der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung insgesamt sechs Jahre Garantie. Leider sind wir bei Ihrem Bike welches im Januar ausgeliefert wurde bereits außerhalb dieses Zeitraums so das wir Ihnen leider kein Garantieangebot unterbreiten können. Beim Kauf eines neuen Rades können wir Ihnen aber einen kostenfreien Versand anbieten.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


S....... W.....
Servicecenter"

Meine Frage: Nennt man das heutzutage Kulanz? Wer weiß, wie lange der Riss schon da ist? Ich gucke mir das Fahrrad nicht jeden Tag an. Wegen 3 Monaten außerhalb der Garantiezeit dem Kunden keinen Rahmentausch anzubieten? Falls die Firma Canyon hier versucht, Geld zu sparen, ist das ziemlich kurzsichtig gedacht. Warum eigentlich nur 6 Jahre Garantie? Jeder vernünftige Hersteller gibt 10 Jahre oder lebenslang? Ich war einmal Kunde...kann ich da nur sagen. Und ich werde das hier in jedem größeren Fahrradforum posten, bis Canyon sich mal etwas kulanter zeigt. Der taiwanesische Rahmen kostet euch doch keine 100 € (bei einem 1000 € Rad)!


----------



## Bikasso (24. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. April 2014)

Man kann es auch übertrieben.. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## tbec (24. April 2014)

Hast du auch Bilder vom gesamten  Fahrrad ??? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## Bikasso (24. April 2014)

Ja hier, bitte sehr! Der Mantel ist noch original, so viel zur Benutzung. Das ließe sich sicher sogar irgendwie nachweisen?! Habe gerade letztes Jahr 400 € investieren müssen, da Federgabel defekt war...umso ärgerlicher das Ganze!


----------



## Vince Vega (24. April 2014)

Du kannst doch nicht im Ernst denken dass dir Canyon bei einem 6,5 Jahre alten und unter 1000 Euro teurem Rad entgegen kommt?

Und wenn du 400 Euro in eine defekte Gabel gesteckt hast tust du mir sowieso leid.


----------



## Bikasso (24. April 2014)

Was seid ihr denn für Spacken? Ich habe die 400 € nicht nur in die defekte Gabel gesteckt (ca. 150 €, Serie hatte Mangel, ich war aber aus der Garantiezeit heraus). Gibt es hier auch nette Leute im Forum? Schönes Willkommen auf jeden Fall, ich fühle mich wohl. Und doch, genau das denke ich,was hat der Preis damit zu tun? Und normalerweise gibt es zwei Indikatoren, die einen Gebrauchtpreis festlegen (Benutzung und Alter) Benutzung war minimal und das dürfte der Fachmann auch erkennen. Ich habe nebenbei auch noch ein anderes Rad von Canyon für ca. 1600 € gekauft. 
Und außerdem: Das Fahrrad wurde im Dezember bestellt,aber nicht geliefert. Geliefert wurde es laut Canyon im Januar 2008 (auf meinem Lieferschein steht kein Datum) Es ist nicht 6,5 Jahre alt,sondern (auf die Garantiezeit bezogen) gerade mal so aus dieser raus. Kulanz wäre also nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Flase (24. April 2014)

Bikasso schrieb:


> Was seid ihr denn für Spacken?


  
Wenn du so auch mit dem Hersteller sprichst wundere ich mich das er dir überhaupt geantwortet hat.

Mal ehrlich gesagt, dir bleibt doch die Möglichkeit dich VOR einem Kauf über die Garantiedauer zu informieren oder? Dann wüsstest du wie lange die Garantie auf Komponenten und Rahmen sind.

Kulanz ist immer eine freiwillige Entscheidung vom Händler / Hersteller, also warum bestehst du auf diese? Das nach über 6 Jahren mal etwas mit einem Rahmen passiert kann doch gut möglich sein. Du kaufst doch auch kein Auto wo nach 6 Jahren irgendetwas kaputt geht und du zum Hersteller gehst und eine neue Karosserie verlangst.

Mit Freundlichkeit und Respekt kommt man viel weiter im Leben


----------



## filiale (24. April 2014)

Weil jemand nicht antwortet wie Du es Dir wünscht ist das komplette Forum jetzt "spacken". Na Du bist ja ein ganz lustiges Kerlchen.
Irgendwann ist überall mal ein Ende mit der Gewährleistung, egal ob 5 Jahre oder 10 Jahre. Wo soll man denn da das Limit setzen. Nur weil Du persönlich betroffen bist sind 6 Jahre jetzt plötzlich zu wenig ? Wieviel Hersteller im Radsegment bieten 10 Jahre und mehr und das bitte schön beim gleichen Preis Leistungverhältnis wie Canyon ?
Bei anderen elektronsichen Geräte ist nach 2 Jahren Schluß. Und die kosten zum Teil auch sehr viel Geld. Von daher sind 6 Jahre für eine Fahrrad noch sehr gut.


----------



## uncle_ffm (24. April 2014)

Im Forum anmelden um Frust los zu werden scheint immer mehr in Mode zu kommen
Schon mal dran gedacht, dass der Schaden durch die defekte Gabel entstanden ist??!!
Egal welcher Hersteller, jeder schreibt dir vor das Bike regelmäßig (vor allem nach jeder heftigeren Fahrt) auf Risse oder andere Auffälligkeiten zu prüfen...
Und egal wie lange du aus der Kulanz raus bist, raus ist raus


----------



## Dusius (24. April 2014)

6 Jahre Garantie, Vergleich das mal mit anderen Herstellern.. da ist die Kulanz halt schon mit drin. Du bist echt ein komischer Vogel :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikasso (24. April 2014)

Also okay, ich nehme das Wort Spacken zurück (ist nach meinem Sprachgebrauch aber auch eher eine sanfte Beleidigung für jm. , den man nicht ganz ernst nimmt.) Bitte den Kontext beachten, ich melde mich hier an und bin der Geschädigte und dann lest mal  den Post von Vince Vega. Da bin ich etwas sauer gewesen und habe mich im Ton vergriffen. Den ersten Antwortpost hätte man sich auch sparen können. Und nein, nur weil ich Spacken geschrieben habe, gilt das doch nicht für alle hier im Forum?! Das wäre ja wohl komplett irrational. Und danke für den Ratschlag von Flase, ich würde mich eigentlich als ganz umgänglich und freundlich bezeichnen, aber eben nicht, wenn man mir so kommt. Helft mir oder spart euch dumme Kommentare, die nichts bringen. Oder seid ihr der Hersteller? So kommt das nämlich fast rüber. Ich habe viele negative Erfahrungen mit Canyon sammeln können, also bitte etwas Rücksicht nehmen und mir nicht mit wenig hilfreichen Posts die Stimmung weiter zu vermiesen. Davon hat keiner etwas. 
@uncle_ffm: Du weißt,was Kulanz bedeutet? Das ist nicht mit Garantie gleichzusetzen. Und zur defekten Gabel: Ich bin nicht mit defekter Gabel rumgefahren und nie Downhill oder heftigere Fahrten.
@all: Wenn ihr in meiner Situation wärt, würdet ihr euch also auch denken: Cool, dann kauf ich mir halt nen neuen Rahmen für 350 € und gut ist? Schön dass ihr der Industrie so brav folgt. Ich hätte nix dagegen, wenn es aus Kundensicht etwas mehr Druck gäbe, so dass die Hersteller HALTBARERE PRODUKTE auf den Markt brächten. Noch mal: Das Fahrrad ist praktisch niegelnagelneu, da fast nicht gefahren. Wie kann da der Rahmen einen Riß aufweisen??? Ich weiß dass Kulanz freiwillig ist, aber in meiner Situation wäre Canyon gut beraten, etwas mehr Kulanz zu zeigen. Zumindest ein sehr günstiges Ersatzrahmenangebot. Wie ist mir bitte mit einem neuen Rad geholfen, wenn nur der Rahmen defekt ist?


----------



## Vince Vega (24. April 2014)

Sorry dass dich mein Post so wütend gemacht hat aber du musst die Sache doch realistisch sehen. Auch wenn du nicht oder nur wenig mit dem Rad gefahren bist, 6 Jahre sind 6 Jahre. Es gibt nur sehr sehr wenige Hersteller die überhaupt soviel Gewährleistung anbieten. Wie ein Vorposter schon geschrieben hat, wenn nach 2 Jahren und einem Tag dein 4000 Euro Highendfernseher den Geist aufgibt interessiert das den Hersteller auch nicht die Bohne. Und dann hier und in allen öffentlichen Foren Canyon zur Schnecke zu machen naja.....


----------



## Dusius (24. April 2014)

Das ist doch dein Problem, wenn du dir ein bike kaufst und es dann nicht fährst. Selbst wenn es von Anfang an defekt war kannst du nicht erwarten dass da jemand Rücksicht drauf nimmt.

Druck von den Kunden? Versender kalkulieren ihre Preise hart und ein bisschen was verdienen müssen die wohl auch noch.


----------



## rnReaper (24. April 2014)

Ich kann es verstehen. Kulanz an der falschen Stelle wird gerne ausgenutzt. Und grade wenn es um n Rahmenersatz geht, werden schnell Präzidenzfälle geschaffen, wenn es irgendwann heißt "Ist doch nur ein Monat länger als bei dem anderen, wo Ihr es zugelassen habt".
6 Jahre sind schon viel. Finde, da hat man oft genug die Gelegenheit auf Risse zu prüfen 
Grade vor Garantieende könnte man ja auch zwei mal hinschauen.

Ich würde Canyon das nicht ankreiden.


----------



## HinxundKunx (24. April 2014)

Bikasso schrieb:


> Falls die Firma Canyon hier versucht, Geld zu sparen, ist das ziemlich kurzsichtig gedacht. Warum eigentlich nur 6 Jahre Garantie? Jeder vernünftige Hersteller gibt 10 Jahre oder lebenslang? Ich war einmal Kunde...kann ich da nur sagen. Und ich werde das hier in jedem größeren Fahrradforum posten, bis Canyon sich mal etwas kulanter zeigt. Der taiwanesische Rahmen kostet euch doch keine 100 € (bei einem 1000 € Rad)!


merkst du nicht, was für einen quark du hier erzählst? poste du mal in jedem forum deine persönlichen kampagnen gegen canyon.
das wird canyon sicher hart treffen und die werden ihre geschäftsgebaren sicher grundlegend überdenken..

das teil ist 7 jahre alt. hak die sache ab und trink nen kaffee.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. April 2014)

Ist zwar ärgerlich aber wenn du mit dem Angebot von Canyon unzufrieden bist, bleiben dir im Grunde zwei Möglichkeiten.
1. Antworte auf deren Schreiben, mach ein Vorschlag was aus deiner Sicht "Kulanz" bedeutet... und hoffe auf Einigung.
2. Kauf dir einen gebrauchten Rahmen 

Alles andere ist Zeit und Nervenverschwendung. Fakt ist, du bist außerhalb der Garantie-Zeit.

Hersteller XY wäre hier vlt kulanter oder längere Garantie aber bedenke auch den Mehrpreis... am Ende ist nichts umsonst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uncle_ffm (24. April 2014)

Les doch einfach mal die AGB´s. Kulanz ist ne freiwilige Leistung, Garantie ebenso. Und die jeweilige Dauer findest du in den AGB´s. Nochmal, wenn die Garantie-, Gewährleistungs- oder Kulanzzeit abgelaufen ist und sei es nur ein Tag haste nun mal pech.
Und meinst du im Ernst, nur weil du (und mittlerweile so einige neben dir) hier rumspinnst, wird Canyon seine Meinung ändern??!!
Was hast du eigentlich geglaubt hier zu hören?? Armer Bub, Canyon ist böse. 6 Jahre ist ne faire Zeit.  
Es häufen sich leider immer mehr Threads wie dieser hier. 
Aber scheinbar nimmst du jeden der nicht deiner Meinung ist eh nicht ernst.


----------



## Braunbaer (24. April 2014)

Andere Hersteller bieten deutlich weniger als 6 Jahre freiwillige Garantie. Bei YT z.B. nur 2 Jahre Gewährleistung.

Von "Kulanz" würde ich hier nicht sprechen, aber CANYON verhält sich hier korrekt. Außerdem: Deinen Ersatzrahmen (wenn Du aus Kulanz einen bekämest) müssten andere Kunden mitbezahlen.

Kauf Dir einfach 'nen Standard-Hardtail-Alurahmen (z.B. bei Transalp24), bau die Teile um und gut ist. Das dürfte billiger sein als es die Reparatur Deiner Federgabel war


----------



## Bikasso (24. April 2014)

Ich erspare es mir und allen anderen mal, auf uncle_ffm, HinxundKunx und Dusius (vielleicht ist es der Mondzyklus?) einzugehen. Danke für die Beiträge von Braunbär und und Drahtesel, die sind immerhin etwas konstruktiver. 
Noch ein letztes Mal, dann gebe ich es auf: 
1. Wie kann es sein, dass besagter Rahmen einen Riß hat (angenommen jemand glaubt mir, dass es kaum gefahren ist, aber soo schlecht sieht es auf den Fotos ja nicht aus.) 
2. Ist dieser Post durchaus auch dazu gedacht, andere Käufer abzuschrecken. Ich würde euch Canyon nicht weiterempfehlen. Wenn es jm. interessiert, liefer ich euch gerne weitere Beispiele für deren Unfähigkeit. Und das ist mein gutes Recht hier zu posten. Warum müsst ihr euch auf die Seite der Hersteller stellen? Hättet ihr nicht auch gerne mehr Garantie? Der Vergleich mit der Elektronik hinkt insofern, als dass ein Rahmen vieeel simpler aufgebaut ist als Elektronik. Es sind wenige Teile Stahl oder Alu, die zusammengefügt worden. Früher hat ein Rahmen auch 10 Jahre oder länger gehalten. Ich habe hier ein Bianchi Caurus, das deutlich über 20 Jahre alt ist und tip top in Ordnung und das wurde VIEL gefahren. Wenn es für euch okay ist, nach etwas über 6 Jahren einen Rahmen entsorgen zu müssen oder ein Rad mit 2 Jahren Garantie zu kaufen, das dann im 3. Jahr kaputt geht, schön für euch. Willkommen in der Wegwerfgesellschaft 

Ansonsten: welcher Rahmen würde denn passen? Bin für Tipps offen.


----------



## rudi23 (24. April 2014)

es ist erstaunlich wie hier jemand versucht - mit aller gewalt -in einem öffentlichem forum zudem, eine firma in misskredit zu stellen.
nach den vorliegenden angaben hat canyon alles richtig gemacht.
was soll das?
wer soll dir hier bei deinen überzogenen vorstellungen von kulanz eigentlich helfen?


----------



## filiale (24. April 2014)

Daß die Hersteller Heutzutage die Produkte absichtlich so gestalten daß sie nach einiger Zeit kaputt gehen ist doch kein Geheimnis. Eventuell war Dein Riß schon sehr lange drin. Oder es ist beim Gabelausbau passiert weil jemand nicht wußte wie er die Gabel sauber auszubauen hat.
Es sind auch bei anderen Herstellern Rahmen gebrochen, daß erlebt man immer wieder. Mal so einfach Metall zusammenschweißen geht Heute nicht mehr weil sehr auf Gewicht geachtetet wird und das Material immer "weicher" wird. Dadurch gibt es auch oft Gewichtsbeschränkungen. Kein Vergleich zu den Stahlrahmen von früher.

Wenn Du wissen willst welcher Rahmen paßt, mußt Du erstmal wissen welche Geometrie Deiner hat damit Du vergleichen kannst.


----------



## Deleted 253143 (24. April 2014)

Willkommen in der Wegwerfgesellschaft 

Nicht eher willkommen bei "Geiz ist Geil", dadurch minimale Marge wodurch keine Reserve für Kulanz oder lebenslange Garantie?

Zu Punkt 1: Wir kennen dich nicht und können nur Vermutungen anstellen (vielleicht ja mal frontal gg eine Wand gefahren; ne Landung verka... etc. pp.)

Zu Punkt 2a: Wenn´s dich glücklich macht
zu Punkt 2b:  Klar, aber man bekommt immer das was man auch bezahlt (schau mal auf die Rechnung vom Bianchi ).

Ansonsten müsstest du mal die bei dir vorhanden Maße (Steuerrohr; Tretlager etc.) posten.

In diesem Sinne....


----------



## Dusius (24. April 2014)

Dummerweise machst du mit deiner Story nicht Canyon schlecht sonder einzig und alleine DICH.
Canyon ist meiner Meinung nach mit einer der besten Versender auf dem Markt, mit der Meinung stehe ich sicherlich nicht alleine da (siehe Verkaufszahlen  ).
Für ein Versender, bei dem man eigentlich gar nicht so unbedingt auf mit Service rechnen muss, macht das Canyon sehr sehr gut. Klar muss irgendwo Schluss sein, glaub mir einfach, bei vielen anderen (auch nicht Versendern) ist schon viel früher Schluss.
Mach dich nicht noch weiter lächerlich, kauf dir ein neues Bike oder auch nicht, fahren tust du ja scheinbar eh nicht


----------



## OliverKaa (24. April 2014)

Du kannst jetzt nur aus DEINEM Fehler lernen und
in Zukunft beim Pflegen dein Rad auch mal anschauen.
Dann fällt einem das auch innerhalb der Frist auf!


----------



## Vince Vega (24. April 2014)

> Dummerweise machst du mit deiner Story nicht Canyon schlecht sonder einzig und alleine DICH.
> Canyon ist meiner Meinung nach mit einer der besten Versender auf dem Markt, mit der Meinung stehe ich sicherlich nicht alleine da



Ich sehe das genau so. Ich hatte bis jetzt auch  immer Bedenken gegenüber Canyon, doch der Kauf, die Kaufabwicklung und Alles drum herum haben mich eines besseren belehrt. Alles hat bis jetzt anstandslos und ohne Probleme geklappt. Die Leute mit denen ich bis jetzt bei Canyon zu tun hatte waren durch die Bank sehr kompetent, zuvorkommend und freundlich. Einzig und alleine ihre Kommunkationspolitik könnte ein klein wenig besser sein, aber bei dem Andrang den sie im Moment zu bewältigen haben ist's wohl nicht ganz so einfach.

Ein paar Beispiele gefällig? 

Bei der Abholung meines Bikes war ich gut eine halbe Stunde vor Termin da, bin mit der Bestellung in der Hand durch die Halle gelaufen und habe mich ein wenig umgesehen. Eine freundliche Dame kam auf mich zu und hat gemeint ich wäre wohl da um mein Bike abzuholen. Nachdem ich ihr nur meinen Namen genannt hatte wusste sie sofort um welches Rad es sich handeln würde, und ich war an dem Tag beileibe nicht der Einzige der sein Rad abgeholt hat.

Zu Hause angekommen habe ich den ganzen Kram der beim Rad dabei war ausgepackt und dabei festgestellt dass nur ein Tubelessventil dabei war. Abends ne Mail gemacht, leider keine Antwort bekommen, daher die Anmerkung mit der fehlenden Kommunikation, drei Tage später war ein Umschlag im Briefkasten mit dem fehlenden Ventil....

Ich kann also bis jetzt Canyon anstandlos weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. April 2014)

rudi23 schrieb:


> es ist erstaunlich wie hier jemand versucht - mit aller gewalt -in einem öffentlichem forum zudem, eine firma in misskredit zu stellen.
> nach den vorliegenden angaben hat canyon alles richtig gemacht.
> was soll das?
> wer soll dir hier bei deinen überzogenen vorstellungen von kulanz eigentlich helfen?


Merkt euch, wen ihr "geliked" habt, falls sich am Ende noch so ein kropfiger Thread in Luft auflöst... 

TE: Der Ton macht die Musi' - vielleicht ist es noch nicht zu spät, deinerseits einen konstruktiven Schritt auf Canyon zuzugehen und ggf. gegen einen besseren Preis einen neuen Rahmen zu erhalten...wenn es denn bei dem Bike wirklich ein neuer sein muss, was ich eigentlich nicht so sehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (24. April 2014)

wenn man sich die Gabel mal anschaut und am dreckrand sieht wie weit die Gabel eingefedert hat wars aber schon rupiger.


----------



## Vincy (24. April 2014)

Bikasso schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Nennt man das heutzutage Kulanz? Wer weiß, wie lange der Riss schon da ist? Ich gucke mir das Fahrrad nicht jeden Tag an. Wegen 3 Monaten außerhalb der Garantiezeit dem Kunden keinen Rahmentausch anzubieten? Falls die Firma Canyon hier versucht, Geld zu sparen, ist das ziemlich kurzsichtig gedacht. Warum eigentlich nur 6 Jahre Garantie? Jeder vernünftige Hersteller gibt 10 Jahre oder lebenslang? Ich war einmal Kunde...kann ich da nur sagen. *Und ich werde das hier in jedem größeren Fahrradforum posten, bis Canyon sich mal etwas kulanter zeigt.* Der taiwanesische Rahmen kostet euch doch keine 100 € (bei einem 1000 € Rad)!


 
Ja, dass ist Kulanz, da der Hersteller 6 Jahre Garantie gibt. 4 Jahre mehr als die gesetzliche Gewährsleistung. Übliche Herstellergarantie ist meistens 2-3 Jahre.

*Die Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers, er kann da auch die Bestimmungen selber festlegen!*
Die Garantie gilt ab Kaufdatum des Erstkäufers.

Der Riss im Steuerrohr (Lagersitz) sieht auch eher nach einem Montagefehler (beim Einpressen der Lagerschale) aus.
Wann und wie der Riss entstanden ist, ist da jetzt unerheblich. Zudem bist du auch beweisspflichtig (Ursache des Risses). Entscheidend ist, wann der Mangel beanstandet wurde. Und da bist du deutlich außerhalb der schon erweiterten Garantiezeit.
Pech gehabt. Cest la vie - so ist das Leben!

Sorry, ich finde dein Verhalten hier äußerst dreist! Erstrecht der rotmarkierte Spruch von dir!
Hoffentlich gibt da Canyon nicht nach, wird es wohl auch nicht tun. Und das ist auch richtig so!


----------



## alf2013 (24. April 2014)

andere frage: wenn das rad nur so um die 1000 km bewegt wurde, wie konnte dann die gabel so kaputt sein, dass eine 400 € rep notwendig war? um das Geld kriegt man ja schon eine neue gabel ...
fragen über fragen ...


----------



## Bikasso (24. April 2014)

Leute mal ehrlich wollt ihr euch alle gegen mich verschwören? GARANTIE von 6 Jahren ist GARANTIE und nicht Kulanz. Klar ist es mehr als 2 Jahre (gesetzlich inkl. Gewährleistung) aber es ist dann keine Kulanz sondern eine freiwillige Entscheidung der Firma 6 Jahre zu bieten.
Dann: Wenn ich mit dem Fahrrad frontal gegen eine Wand fahren würde, hätte der Rahmen sicher nicht vorne unten einen Riß. Zu dem Dreckrand: Aha sag mal fahrt ihr mit euren Rädern oder putzt ihr sie nur und guckt sie euch in der Glasvitrine an? Die Gabel ist doch nicht mal komplett eingefedert und ich habe sie optimal auf mein Gewicht eingestellt. Zur Lagerschale: Die habe ich nicht eingesetzt, das war Canyon vor 6 Jahren. Ich habe nur die Gabel zur Reparatur ein- und ausgebaut, das war im letzten Herbst. Dabei ist mir kein Riß aufgefallen. Bei meinem Rennrad hatte ich ganz nebenbei ein ähnliches Problem, das Lenkkopflager hat sich immer gelöst, da hatte Canyon die falsche Klemme für die Carbongabel geliefert etc. pp. Ich musste das gesamte Fahrrad einschicken. Dann gab es eine Rückrufaktion, bei der die Carbongabel wegen Bruchgefahr getauscht werden musste (gegen eine schwerere, wegen Konstruktionsfehlern). Dann waren die Smolik Laufräder futsch, haben beim Fahren geknackt. Mussten eingeschickt werden und wurden notdürftig geklebt(!) Dann war der Zahnkranz so fest draufgeschraubt, dass ich ihn nur mit einer zweiten Person lösen konnte, wobei das Aluminiumgewinde ausgerissen ist. Gute Mechaniker haben sie Wurde natürlich anstandslos getauscht, aber Trainieren war dann erst mal nicht drin.
Beim MTB haben Sie mir das Fahrrad mit Macke im Lenker (Sollbruchstelle, neues Bike) zugeschickt. Dann war die Sattelstütze nicht passend und ist trotz starker Klemmung reingerutscht beim Fahren. Da hat Canyon mir guten Ersatz geleistet, das möchte ich nicht verschweigen. Sie haben gegen ein dreimal teureres Modell getauscht (weil sie die Sattelstütze nicht in dem richtigen Durchmesser da hatten).
So und was soll dieser feindliche Tonfall mir gegenüber? Wenn Canyon einmal in ihre Kundenhistorie gucken würden, wüssten sie warum sie lieber mal etwas kulanter wären. Es juckt sie doch nicht, 100 € zu bezahlen, wenn dafür alle zufrieden sind? Ich muss den Rahmen doch immer noch händisch tauschen und habe nicht mal das Werkzeug dafür. Darüberhinaus: Ich muss die Geometrie, Rahmengröße, Tretlagergröße, Sattelstützenaufnahme und Lenkkopflagergröße kennen und einen vergleichbaren Rahmen finden, nur weil das Rad aus unerfindlichen Gründen kaputt geht. Das bedeutet viel Stress und Zeitaufwand, ich denke ihr könntet das wissen, wenn ihr das selbst schon mal gemacht haben solltet. Weiter im Text:Was geht es euch an, wann ich wieviel mit meinem MTB fahre? Vielleicht will ich ja jetzt wieder mehr fahren und konnte das die letzten Jahre nicht? Wenn ihr euer Rad nach vielen Jahren hervorkramt und mal wieder fahren wollt würdet ihr vielleicht auch nicht von einem Rahmenbruch ausgehen? Dann zur Gabel: die war defekt, weil ein internes Teil für ca. 60 € den Geist aufgegeben hatte und die Dichtungen zerfressen waren (falsches Material sagte mir der Fahrradladen) Also auch da Pech gehabt. Und noch mal für die, die nicht lesen können, Gabelreparatur 150 € und der Rest waren Upgrades wie Sattel und andere Kleinigkeiten. Bremsflüssigkeit z.B. ,eine Bremse blockierte nämlich auf einmal. Ich will eure Gesichter mal sehen, wenn echt der Wurm drin ist und dann kurz nach der Garantie noch ein Riß im Rahmen ist. Ein Riß ist dem Fahrradladen beim Austausch der Bremsflüssigkeit übrigens auch nicht aufgefallen. Wenn ihr nix Konstruktives mehr beizutragen habt, dann schreibt bitte nix. Ihr macht es nicht besser. Die Rücksichtslosen seid ihr und ihr ärgert mich. Und es ist ganz richtig, dass ich allein nicht so viel bewegen kann, aber ich probiere es zumindest und ich werde Canyon damit sicher nicht in Misskredit bringen oder sonst was. Ich würde nur gerne einmal ein Fahrrad haben das funktioniert ohne ständige Macken, das wird ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangt sein?!
Und an alle die kein Problem mit Canyon Fahrrädern haben bis jetzt: Freut euch, ich gönn euch das aber nervt mich nicht in diesem Thread. Ich find die Fahrräder vom Fahrverhalten, Gewicht etc. auch gut. Wenn sie denn mal fahren. Ich hatte offensichtlich viel Pech und will sowas nicht hören wie: Tolle Firma, die machen fast alles richtig. Nein haben sie in meinem Fall offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## Dusius (24. April 2014)

DOCH sie haben in DEINEM FALL ALLES aber auch komplett ALLES richtig gemacht, versteh das doch und nerv UNS nicht!


----------



## alf2013 (24. April 2014)

naja, da du der Meinung bist, dass sich alle gegen dich verschwören - Canyon hat nichts falsches getan. wie du mit der Situation umgehst, ist deine Sache ...


----------



## rnReaper (24. April 2014)

Haste dir ja Mühe gegeben, soviel zu schreiben .. Trotzdem ist dein Anspruch auf Ersatz weg, du hast Pech, weil es dir net vorher aufgefallen ist und vorallem hast du nicht das recht Probleme von xy Jahren bei einem Thema zusammen zu tragen, wo es einfach völlig irrelevant ist, nur um deinem Unmut mehr halt zu geben. UND du hast nicht das recht zu jammern, weil Canyon dir kein Diadem aufsetzt.
Finde das ganze Thema hier ziemlich irrelevant.


----------



## Vince Vega (24. April 2014)

Sieh es doch bitte ein dass Canyon dir überhaupt nichts geben muss da du keine Ansprüche mehr stellen kannst basta.

Du kaufst dir für 1000 Euro ein Rad das nach 6 Jahren einen Riss hat, durch welchen Grund auch immer, und machst hier so einen Radau.

Du läufst für jeden Kleinkram in den Radladen (festsitzende Bremse usw.) der dir dann auch noch einen solchen Schwachsinn wie falsche Materialwahl in der Gabel und deshalb defekt auftischt, dir für teures Geld (wir reden hier von fast der Hälfte des Kaufpreises) irgendwelchen Firlefanz verkauft und an deren Kompetenz ich eher zweifeln würde als an der von Canyon. 

Und ja Canyon zahlt eventuell nur 100 Euro für einen Rahmen, wenn aber jeder so kommen würde wie du und einen Ersatzrahmen verlangen würde nach Ablauf jeglicher Ansprüche und sie darauf eingehen würden dann gäbe es die Firma wohl schon lange nicht mehr.

Es tut mir leid aber es wird Zeit dass der Mod. das Thema hier zu macht!


----------



## Bikasso (24. April 2014)

Sagt mal, blökende Meute, merkt ihr noch was? Was werft ihr mir denn da die ganze Zeit vor? Habt ihr nix Besseres zu tun? Ihr helft mir nicht weiter, erst recht nicht mit Sprüchen wie: "Du läufst für jeden Kleinkram in den Radladen (festsitzende Bremse usw.) der dir dann auch noch einen solchen Schwachsinn wie falsche Materialwahl in der Gabel und deshalb defekt auftischt, dir für teures Geld (wir reden hier von fast der Hälfte des Kaufpreises) irgendwelchen Firlefanz verkauft und an deren Kompetenz ich eher zweifeln würde als an der von Canyon."
Seid ihr irgendwie mit Canyon verheiratet? Gewinnanteile? Was geht in euren Köpfen vor? Schön und gut, dass ihr mir nicht zustimmt aber ihr bringt nix Neues auf den Tisch, ich schon. Dachte man könnte meine Situation jetzt etwas besser nachvollziehen. Wie oft kauft ihr euch einen neuen Rahmen? Alle zwei Jahre? Bin ich im Downhillforum? Ich fahre eher Marathon.  So und wenn hier noch einer irgendwas Irrelevantes und nicht Hilfreiches postet aus purer Langeweile, werde ich es einfach übersehen. Wenn man in der Mehrzahl ist, darf man anscheinend alles. Ihr seid armselig. Danke trotzdem fürs Lesen (somit wars nicht ganz umsonst). Und bitte fühlt euch nicht wieder alle angesprochen. Diejenigen Querulanten wissen schon Bescheid. Ich bleibe sachlich, bis auf den einen Ausrutscher (den ich zurücknahm) aber ihr selbst nicht, verlangt es aber von mir. Was soll das? Schönes Forum habt ihr hier. Und scheiß auf Beratung, ich glaube ich frage woanders nach, wo man noch Mensch sein darf. Ihr Industrieschafe  Gott sei Dank bist du nicht der Moderator, Gebieter über das Geschick von Canyon, Vince Vega
Gut dass ihr alle in meiner Situation ganz entspannt für 300 € einen neuen Rahmen kaufen würdet. Ihr habts ja auch alle dicke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikasso (24. April 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> DOCH sie haben in DEINEM FALL ALLES aber auch komplett ALLES richtig gemacht, versteh das doch und nerv UNS nicht!


Haben sie nicht. Lies meinen Text und sieh was sie alles verbockt haben.


----------



## rnReaper (24. April 2014)

Mensch.. Heute hats hier ganz schön geregnet. Erst nur Sonne und dann.. Bäm.. 
Wie ist das Wetter bei euch so?


----------



## Paul_FfM (24. April 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> DOCH sie haben in DEINEM FALL ALLES aber auch komplett ALLES richtig gemacht, versteh das doch und nerv UNS nicht!



Nein. Schon die Tatsache, dass ein solcher Thread hier entsteht zeigt, dass Canyon eben nicht alles richtig gemacht hat. Der Riß im Steuerrohr ist ziemlich sicher durch eine Kombi aus Material- und Montagefehler entstanden, da wäre ein kulantes Auftreten angebracht gewesen.

Aber das werdet Ihr Fanboys hier natürlich ganz anders sehen...

P.S. An den Threaderöffner: cooler Nick, gefällt mir!

Gesendet von meinem KFTT mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bikasso (24. April 2014)

Danke Paul, endlich mal jemand mit Herz und Verstand. Und von wegen ich nerve dich, Dusius: Keiner zwingt dich, das hier zu lesen.


----------



## alf2013 (24. April 2014)

also ich hab ein rad. steht eh nur immer herum. und NACH der zeit, wo die Kulanz, garantie oder was auch immer greifen KÖNNTE, komm ich als kunde drauf, dass etwas nicht passt.

net bös sein - aber das ist schon eine gewisse Chuzpe, hier zu ERWARTEN, die Firma muß mir entgegenkommen. allein schon der begriff Kulanz hat nichts mit müssen, sondern mit wollen zu tun ...

PS: komischerweise sind bei schäden immer null km, null trails, null berge - sondern nur auf Asphalt oder daheim im garten auf dem rasen die Argumente - sehr lustig!!!???!!!

pps: und wennst eh nie fährst, ists ja egal, ob das rad, was in deiner Garage steht, nun fahrbereit ist oder nicht ...


----------



## Bikasso (24. April 2014)

@ALF: lesen liefert manchmal ungeahnte Infos. Und bitte lass deine Langeweile woanders aus.
Total merkwürdig nebenbei bemerkt, dass ich zum Frühlings- und Semesteranfang Fahrrad fahren möchte...wer macht denn sowas? Und klar, wenn mir der Riss bei der planmäßigen monatlichen Kontrolle innerhalb der Garantiezeit (die man als guter Bürger immer im Hinterkopf haben sollte) aufgefallen wäre, würde ich gleich viel sympathischer dastehen  Selbst dann hätte mich der Riss doch sehr verwundert. Aber nein, Canyon wird alles richtig gemacht haben, natürlich. Wie gesagt, letzten Herbst in der Garantiezeit war der Riss noch nicht da. Da habe ich das Bike geputzt, es wäre mir aufgefallen. Der Riß ist kaum zu übersehen und man kann einen Fingernagel reinstecken. In der Zwischenzeit stand es nur zu Hause rum. Der Riß kann sich demzufolge nur bei einer meiner kleinen Ausfahrten Ende letzten Jahres (hier im komplett flachen Gebiet um Berlin rum) oder vor der Entdeckung (einmal 20 km dieses Jahr) gebildet haben. Waren insgesamt vielleicht 100 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_FfM (24. April 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> also ich hab ein rad. steht eh nur immer herum. und NACH der zeit, wo die Kulanz, garantie oder was auch immer greifen KÖNNTE, komm ich als kunde drauf, dass etwas nicht passt.
> 
> net bös sein - aber das ist schon eine gewisse Chuzpe, hier zu ERWARTEN, die Firma muß mir entgegenkommen. allein schon der begriff Kulanz hat nichts mit müssen, sondern mit wollen zu tun ...
> 
> ...



Der Witz bei Kulanz ist, dass sie vom Hersteller freiwillig geleistet wird, das stimmt. Aber es mag Fälle geben, wo einem Hersteller ein kukantes Umgehen mit einem Kunden gut ansteht. Und ganz unbegründet ist die Idee vom Threaderöffner bei diesem Defekt nicht.

Gesendet von meinem KFTT mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## alf2013 (24. April 2014)

aber sicher nicht bei einem 0815 bike und NACH 6 jahren ...


----------



## Dumens100 (24. April 2014)

im Moment nervt nur einer, Du sagst doch selbst bist gerade mal nur 1000 Km gefahren meins hat mehr runter deutlich und auch meine Gabel ist auf mich eingestellt aber so tief ist sie noch nie eingetaucht das ist kurz vorm Durchschlag. aber egal ich geh jetzt biken nach dem Regen


----------



## bastea82 (24. April 2014)

Wie äußerte sich der defekt der ersten Gabel? Hat nicht mehr gefedert bzw. schlug nach immer kürzeren Federweg hart auf?


----------



## mogwai1904 (24. April 2014)

Erst beim Versender kaufen, weil bestes P/L Verhältnis und sich dann über Kulanz beschweren, auf die keinerlei Anspruch besteht. Grosses Kino. Wenn Du in dem Ton wie hier auch mit Canyon kommunizierst, wundert mich nichts mehr. Der örtliche Fahrradhändler hätte Dich bei so einem Auftreten im hohen Bogen vom Hof gejagt und das völlig zu recht.


Gesendet von meinem iPad


----------



## Vince Vega (24. April 2014)

> Der Riß im Steuerrohr ist ziemlich sicher durch eine Kombi aus Material- und Montagefehler entstanden



@Paul_FfM 
Wie kommst du den da rauf? Ausserdem, wenn's so wäre müsste man ja dann erstmal rausfinden wer den Montagefehler begangen hat, da das Rad jo schon wegen einer defekten Gabel beim Händler war....

@Bikasso
Nur mal so aus reiner Neugierde. War der Gabelschaft bereits soweit gekürzt wie auf dem Foto? Normalerweise liefert kein Hersteller die Räder mit einem dermassen kurzen Gabelschaft aus dass man nicht mal die Möglichkeit hat ein paar Spacer unter den Vorbau zu machen.


----------



## Bikasso (24. April 2014)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Wie äußerte sich der defekt der ersten Gabel? Hat nicht mehr gefedert bzw. schlug nach immer kürzeren Federweg hart auf?


Genau, schlug sofort auf. Ich wollte dann der Gabel zuliebe nicht mehr damit fahren. Habs dann erst nach einem Jahr oder so reparieren lassen, weil teuer. Und jetzt läuft sie bisher wieder super.


----------



## Bikasso (24. April 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> @Paul_FfM
> Wie kommst du den da rauf? Ausserdem, wenn's so wäre müsste man ja dann erstmal rausfinden wer den Montagefehler begangen hat, da das Rad jo schon wegen einer defekten Gabel beim Händler war....



Wird bei einem Gabeltausch irgendetwas an der Lagerschale geändert? Meines Wissens nach nicht.
@Bikasso
Nur mal so aus reiner Neugierde. War der Gabelschaft bereits soweit gekürzt wie auf dem Foto? Normalerweise liefert kein Hersteller die Räder mit einem dermassen kurzen Gabelschaft aus dass man nicht mal die Möglichkeit hat ein paar Spacer unter den Vorbau zu machen.

Nö,den habe ich selbst gekürzt.


----------



## uncle_ffm (24. April 2014)

Oh man, das  hört ja echt nicht auf...
WO bist du denn sachlich? "blökende Meute..." 
Ist immer sehr amüsant zu lesen, dass man als Fanboy oder gar Mitarbeiter betitelt wird, nur weil man sagt wie es nun mal ist. AGB´s nicht gelesen und jetzt rumheulen.
Und übrigens, ich schaue sogar bei meinem Stadtrad regelmäßig nach den vorgeschriebenen Drehmomenten. Bei meinem Enduro schau ich vor jeder UND nach jeder Fahrt nach Auffälligkeiten. Und stell dir vor, dass alles unabhängig davon ob ich noch Garantie, Gewährleistung oder sonst was habe. Stell dir vor, das alles mache ich, weil mir meine Gesundheit lieb ist...  

Aber das alles ist ja auch egal für dich, bin ja quasi gegen dich... Im Kindergarten geht´s zivilisierter zu...

@Paul Ffm  Wie lange ausserhalb der Garantiezeit sollte denn deiner Meinung nach ein Herrsteller "kulant" reagieren?? Wo würdest Du denn als Hersteller von was auch immer die Grenze ziehen??


----------



## Paul_FfM (24. April 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> aber sicher nicht bei einem 0815 bike und NACH 6 jahren ...



Canyon ist 08/15. Das ist deren Geschäft.

Gesendet von meinem KFTT mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vince Vega (24. April 2014)

Das mit dem selber kürzen hab ich mir fast gedacht. Bestätigt den Gesamteindruck den du hier hinterlässt. Ich geh mal davon aus dass da kein Milimeter zu viel dran gelassen wurde eher umgekehrt und das Ding dann so richtig schön reingemurkst wurde.

Was den Gabelaus- beziehungsweise -einbau angeht hab ich schon ganz krumme Dinger von sehr "kompetenten" Fachleuten gesehen.....in dem Sinne.

Ich mach jetzt Schicht.


----------



## Paul_FfM (24. April 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> @Paul_FfM
> Wie kommst du den da rauf? Ausserdem, wenn's so wäre müsste man ja dann erstmal rausfinden wer den Montagefehler begangen hat, da das Rad jo schon wegen einer defekten Gabel beim Händler war....



Google mal nach den Begriffen Canyon/Riß/Steuerrohr. Und bei der Gelegenheit erklärst Du uns dann auch, wie bei einem Gabeltausch ein solcher Folgeschäden entstehen kann.
Danke!


----------



## Paul_FfM (24. April 2014)

uncle_ffm schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Paul Ffm  Wie lange ausserhalb der Garantiezeit sollte denn deiner Meinung nach ein Herrsteller "kulant" reagieren?? Wo würdest Du denn als Hersteller von was auch immer die Grenze ziehen??




Kulanz beginnt da, wo die Garantie endet. Sechs Jahre Garantie wären bei Lieferung Januar 2008 also Januar 2014. Wenn ein Kunde sich nun mit einem solchen Schaden im April oder Anfang Mai meldet sind das knapp drei bis vier Monate nach Ablauf der Garantie. Da ist Raum für Kulanz. Muss ja nicht unbedingt ein neuer Rahmen sein, aber zumindest hätte ich in der Situation ein besseres Angebot als  nur den Verzicht auf Versandkosten beim neuen Rad erwartet.


----------



## bastea82 (24. April 2014)

Bikasso schrieb:


> Genau, schlug sofort auf. Ich wollte dann der Gabel zuliebe nicht mehr damit fahren. Habs dann erst nach einem Jahr oder so reparieren lassen, weil teuer. Und jetzt läuft sie bisher wieder super.



Dann hast du 350€ zuviel bezahlt. War ein 10€ Teil was falsch gefertigt war, die restlichen 40€ kalkuliere ich mal optimistisch für Öl und Aufwand. Habe die ein oder andere Gabel wieder repariert mit den selben Symptomen, ist ein bekanntes Problem.


----------



## uncle_ffm (24. April 2014)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Kulanz beginnt da, wo die Garantie endet. Sechs Jahre Garantie wären bei Lieferung Januar 2008 also Januar 2014. Wenn ein Kunde sich nun mit einem solchen Schaden im April oder Anfang Mai meldet sind das knapp drei bis vier Monate nach Ablauf der Garantie. Da ist Raum für Kulanz. Muss ja nicht unbedingt ein neuer Rahmen sein, aber zumindest hätte ich in der Situation ein besseres Angebot als  nur den Verzicht auf Versandkosten beim neuen Rad erwartet.





Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Kulanz beginnt da, wo die Garantie endet. Sechs Jahre Garantie wären bei Lieferung Januar 2008 also Januar 2014. Wenn ein Kunde sich nun mit einem solchen Schaden im April oder Anfang Mai meldet sind das knapp drei bis vier Monate nach Ablauf der Garantie. Da ist Raum für Kulanz. Muss ja nicht unbedingt ein neuer Rahmen sein, aber zumindest hätte ich in der Situation ein besseres Angebot als  nur den Verzicht auf Versandkosten beim neuen Rad erwartet.



Gut, das sehe ich zwar etwas anders, aber das macht ja nichts. Ich persönlich finde die Garantiezeit von 6 Jahren schon großzügig genug. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt wie gut das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist. 

Generell ist es jedoch, wie schon  mal erwähnt, traurig zu sehen wie sich einige benehmen. Ich habe vollstes Verständnis dass man sich ärgert. Aber schon nach den ersten Beiträgen die nicht nach eigenem Belieben kommen solche Ausdrücke zu verwenden, ist unter aller S...


----------



## Dusius (24. April 2014)

Der Kerl is einfach eine Lachnummer :-D am besten du gehst in nen Laden und kaufst dir ein neues Bike und frag dann aber auch gleich noch wie lange du dich melden kannst falls du in einigen Jahren ein defekt erkennst :-D 
Ich bin raus dumme Menschen gibt es halt im Überfluss.


----------



## Vince Vega (24. April 2014)

> Und bei der Gelegenheit erklärst Du uns dann auch, wie bei einem Gabeltausch ein solcher Folgeschäden entstehen kann.



Paul_FfM
Ich habe ja geschrieben dass ich schon viel Murks in ach so kompetenten Fachwerkstätten gesehen habe von daher wundert mich nichts mehr, wer sagt denn dass die Lagerschalen nicht auch demontiert wurden oder sonst was dran rumgepfuscht wurde......

Und was die Kulanz betrifft so bin ich der Meinung dass in der Regel ein Rahmen nach 6 Jahren so ausgenudelt ist, dass ein Hersteller der schon 6 Jahre Garantie darauf gibt nicht danach auch noch dafür sorgen muss dass jeder seinen Rahmen ausgetauscht bekommt.

Egal wie wir es jetzt drehen und wenden, Canyon hat sich nix vorzuwerfen und der Schaden ist in meinen Augen mehr als dubios da ein Rad was so gut wie nicht bewegt wird und das bei jeder Kontrolle durch den "Fachhändler" als gut befunden wurde von einem Moment auf den Nächsten plötzlich so einen Riss aufweist.

Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung dass, wenn ein Problem mit Rissen an den Steuerrohren von Canyon bekannt wäre, dies wohl eine andere Reaktion Seitens des Herstellers hervorgerufen hätte.

Aber wie gesagt hätte, wäre, wenn......


----------



## stanleydobson (24. April 2014)

ich finds geil, fahrrad steht natürlich nur so rum und geht von selbst kaputt haha....lustige leute gibts...

erinnert mich an die kunden die nach 23 monaten den angeblich defekten pc zurückgeben um sich dann von der kohle ein neues modell zu kaufen


----------



## biketiger2 (24. April 2014)

Aber andererseits, ich schaue bei fast allem was ich kaufe nach eventuellen Mängeln: zum ersten kurz vor Ablauf der Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten, zum zweiten vor Ablauf der Sachmängelhaftung nach zwei Jahren und wenn vorhanden auch vor Ablauf der Garantiezeit. Der Riss ist DER Schaden am alten GC, der war mit Sicherheit schon letztes Jahr da, da muß ich sagen, selber schuld, wenn man vor Ablauf der Garantiezeit nicht nachschaut! Ich meine aber mal gelesen zu haben, daß sich bei Canyon die Garantiezeit um die Tage verlängert, in denen das Rad zur Reparatur weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (24. April 2014)

Hallo Bikasso,

da dich das Thema auch emotional sehr zu bewegen scheint, möchte ich dich gerne am Samstag während des Pure Cycling Festivals zu einem Kaffee und Gespräch einladen, ich werde mir die Zeit für dich nehmen. Dort werde ich dir zwar kein besseres Angebot machen, dir aber vielleicht die Beweggründe zu meiner Entscheidung näherbringen können. Ich denke nämlich immer noch das mein Angebot nicht nur im Interesse der Firma sondern auch in deinem Sinne war.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## mogwai1904 (24. April 2014)

Sehr professionelle Reaktion von Canyon, mal sehen, ob er sich traut (Bier und Chips bereitstell) 

Gesendet von meinem Blackberry Z10


----------



## bastea82 (24. April 2014)

Respekt an Canyon zu der Reaktion!

Bas


----------



## Wolfobert (24. April 2014)

Bin erst jetzt auf den Thread gestossen und bin überrascht: Nach sovielen Jahren hätte ich den Fehler nicht beim Hersteller gesucht, sondern mir überlegt, wo und wann ich so heftig gefahren bin.
Ich fahre übrigens kein Canyon, außerdem finde ich es, naja, interessant, wie der TE sofort ausfallend wird, wenn das breite Publikum seinen Versuch, einen Shitstorm gegen Canyon zu organisieren, nicht mittragen will.


----------



## filiale (24. April 2014)

Sehr gut Canyon


----------



## uncle_ffm (24. April 2014)

Respekt!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (24. April 2014)

Gleich mal ne Mail an Cube schreiben, bin ja erst 4 Jahre aus der Garantie raus... wenn die sagen da geht noch was geht schick ich meine Gabel schnell ein, die hat nen Service nötig und dann schau ich mir den Rahmen noch mal an, bräuchte einen der ne Nummer kleiner ist (für die Freundin)

Erinnert mich echt an den Bergamont hinterbaustreben thread.

PS: an den TE, wo haste denn die korrekt eingestellte Gabel So weit einfedern lassen wenn du nur im flachland unterwegs warst?


----------



## uncle_ffm (24. April 2014)

Genau an diesen Thread musste ich auch die ganze Zeit denken. 
Ähnlich gelagert. Neu anmelden, Pöbeln und sich dann über die Kommentare wundern...


----------



## filiale (25. April 2014)

Wenn es jetzt zu einem Treffen kommen sollte, wären wir mal auf eine Erklärung vom Themenersteller gespannt, ob er sich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden gibt...


----------



## on any sunday (25. April 2014)

Bikasso schrieb:


> Ich war einmal Kunde...kann ich da nur sagen. Und ich werde das hier in jedem größeren Fahrradforum posten, bis Canyon sich mal etwas kulanter zeigt.



Da bestätigt es sich wieder, Fernsehen und Internet machen die Klugen klüger und die Dummen dümmer.


----------



## Floyd0707 (25. April 2014)

Grüße,

also ich muss sagen, dass ich mit Canyon bis jetzt nur positive Erfahrung sammeln konnte.

Mir war bei meinem Rahmen das Steuerrohr gerissen. Der Rahmen war aus der Garantie raus und noch dazu habe ich ihn gebraucht erworben.

Ich habe von Canyon einen aktuellen Rahmen zum Crash Replacement Preis erhalten.

Hier kannst du das nachlesen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/steuersatz-riss.538228/

Gruß
Danny

EDIT // Ich sehe gerade, dass es um ein Grand Caynon 2008 geht. Bei mir und bei hunderten Leuten ist damals das Steuerrohr gerissen. 2008 häuften sich die Probleme mit dem Steuerrohr.  Evt. bringt es was, wenn du Canyon hier im Forum nochmal persönlich kontaktierst. Zumindest habe ich damit immer mehr erreicht.


----------



## CariocaRio (25. April 2014)

yep, finde die Garantieabwicklung bzw. das Entgegenkommen von Canyon auch nicht schlecht.
Bei mir war am Neurad die Gabel defekt, ging zu Toxoholics, wurde kostenlos repariert.
Canyon hat mir dann noch einen bikeständer umsonst geschickt.
Zwar Schade, dass der Fehler beim Neurad nicht erkannt wurde, aber Fehler passieren eben.
Reklamationsausschuss von 1-2% ist normal und passiert bei jedem, der Gebrauchsgegenstände produziert...


----------



## alf2013 (25. April 2014)

ganz, ganz großes Kino!!!

gestern sind MEINE zahlen gezogen worden. da ich aber vergessen habe, den schein aufzugeben, werd ich jetzt die Lottogesellschaft anrufen, um meinen gewinn abzuholen ...

das fällt mir ein, wenn ich an dieses Thema denke.

schon witzig, wie sich manchmal die Situationen ähneln. hier einer, der unbedingt eine Kulanz einfordern will. da ein fall, wo die Firma überaus kulant bzw. entgegenkommend war (bei mir - Lupine). beiden fällen gemein: eine Erwartungshaltung, die dann nicht erfüllt worden ist. nur, einmal wird diese Erfüllung - offensichtlich - sehr negativ aufgenommen. und das andere mal überaus positiv ...
(zwar eine völlig andere Ausgangslage, aber irgendwie doch vergleichbar ...)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ein-perfekter-kundenservice-lupine.631871/

ich kaufe meine ausrüstung nach punkten, die mir persönlich halt wichtig erscheinen. eine mögliche garantieabwicklung wäre jetzt nicht unbedingt ganz oben auf meiner liste. klar, wenn es auch hier passt, werd ich nichts dagegen haben. aber es hat keine Priorität.

für mich kommts halt so rüber: ein doch günstiges rad (zwischen 500 und 10000 € bewegen sich die preise für räder). dann noch eine etwas "kreative" pflege bzw. umgang mit dem rad. und dann finden sich noch einige wenige, die es als normal empfinden, sich außerhalb der kulanzzeit (und die beginnt spätestens mit ende der Gewährleistung - auch garantie ist Kulanz) mit einem schaden an den Hersteller zu wenden.

die Reaktion von Canyon war wirklich eine super Sache. mit jemanden zu reden ist für mich von essentieller Bedeutung. ich hoffe nur, das der te das auch so sehen kann ...
(wüsste auch nicht, ob ich als Hersteller so reagieren würde, wenn ein kunde nach über 6 jahren mit so einem anliegen kommt - ALLE Daumen hoch!!!!)


----------



## Paul_FfM (25. April 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Paul_FfM
> 
> Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung dass, wenn ein Problem mit Rissen an den Steuerrohren von Canyon bekannt wäre, dies wohl eine andere Reaktion Seitens des Herstellers hervorgerufen hätte.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt hätte, wäre, wenn......


 
Probleme gab's in der Vergangenheit, wurde auch hier im Forum diskutiert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/riss-im-steuerrohr-nerve-xc.528747/

Und zum gleichen Rahmen siehe oben Beitrag # 73:



Floyd0707 schrieb:


> EDIT // Ich sehe gerade, dass es um ein Grand Caynon 2008 geht. Bei mir und bei hunderten Leuten ist damals das Steuerrohr gerissen. 2008 häuften sich die Probleme mit dem Steuerrohr. Evt. bringt es was, wenn du Canyon hier im Forum nochmal persönlich kontaktierst. Zumindest habe ich damit immer mehr erreicht.


----------



## alf2013 (25. April 2014)

Stichwort klettersteige: voriges jahr gabs da einige Rückrufaktionen. wie lange sollte deiner Meinung nach eine Firma auf eine kunden warten, bis sich der endlich mal bequemt, sich SEIN eigenes Produkt mal anzuschauen. wenn ich dann zu spät dran bin, heißts halt: Pech gehabt ...


----------



## Paul_FfM (25. April 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Gleich mal ne Mail an Cube schreiben, bin ja erst 4 Jahre aus der Garantie raus... wenn die sagen da geht noch was geht schick ich meine Gabel schnell ein, die hat nen Service nötig und dann schau ich mir den Rahmen noch mal an, bräuchte einen der ne Nummer kleiner ist (für die Freundin)
> 
> Erinnert mich echt an den Bergamont hinterbaustreben thread.
> 
> PS: an den TE, wo haste denn die korrekt eingestellte Gabel So weit einfedern lassen wenn du nur im flachland unterwegs warst?


 
Oh Mann, ist der Unterschied zwischen vier Jahren und vier Monaten so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_FfM (25. April 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> Stichwort klettersteige: voriges jahr gabs da einige Rückrufaktionen. wie lange sollte deiner Meinung eine Firma auf eine kunden warten, bis sich der endlich mal bequemt, sich SEIN eigenes Produkt mal anzuschauen. wenn ich dann zu spät dran bin, heißts halt: Pech gehabt ...


 
Das glaube ich in Deinem Beispiel aber mal ganz sicher nicht. Die werden ratzfatz den defekten Klettergurt austauschen, allein schon um die Gefahr eines Unfalls auszuschießen. Das Beispiel hinkt aber in mehrerlei Hinsicht.


----------



## Paul_FfM (25. April 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> ... und dann finden sich noch einige wenige, die es als normal empfinden, sich außerhalb der kulanzzeit (und die beginnt spätestens mit ende der Gewährleistung - auch garantie ist Kulanz) mit einem schaden an den Hersteller zu wenden...


 
Nö, Garantie wird Dir vertraglich zugesichert, auf die Einhaltung dieser Zusicherung hast Du dann einen Anspruch. Kulanz ist etwas anderes.


----------



## alf2013 (25. April 2014)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Das glaube ich in Deinem Beispiel aber mal ganz sicher nicht. Die werden ratzfatz den defekten Klettergurt austauschen, allein schon um die Gefahr eines Unfalls auszuschießen. Das Beispiel hinkt aber in mehrerlei Hinsicht.



das Beispiel hinkt. nein.

die firmen schreiben die Käufer ja nicht an. sondern es wird über diverse medien verbreitet. der kunde muß sich dann schon selber drum kümmern, das set zum Händler oder zum Hersteller einzuschicken.

wenn also vor etlichen jahren der fehler schon bekannt war, warum kommt der te erst jetzt drauf. ok, er hat sein rad nicht bewegt. durch die nicht-Bewegung entstand ein riß. soweit so gut.

Gewährleistung sind 2 jahre. alles andere ist freiwillig. also zusätzlich nochmals 4 jahre (KULANZ in form von garantie) drauf bei Canyon. eh schon seeehr großzügig. mmn.

der fehler wäre ja viel früher aufgetreten, wenn das rad seinem ursprünglichem zweck gedient hätte: nämlich gefahren zu werden.

späteres bemerken durch Nichtbenutzung - dafür kann Canyon definitiv nichts. und damit schließt sich der kreis. außerhalb der garantie - kein ersatz (in welcher form auch immer).

und warum ich mir ein rad kaufe, mit dem ich eh nicht fahre, erschließt sich mir sowieso nicht ...
(aber das wird jetzt vielleicht doch zu philosophisch)


----------



## alf2013 (25. April 2014)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Nö, Garantie wird Dir vertraglich zugesichert, auf die Einhaltung dieser Zusicherung hast Du dann einen Anspruch. Kulanz ist etwas anderes.



mit der vertraglichen Zusicherung hast du natürlich recht. aber der schritt vorher ist: die Firma muß keine garantie geben. wenn sie es tut, ist es im Wortsinn schon eine Kulanz ...

Kulanz nach deiner Definition nach 6 jahren einzufordern ist allerdings eine Chuzpe!


----------



## Paul_FfM (25. April 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> das Beispiel hinkt. nein.
> 
> die firmen schreiben die Käufer ja nicht an. sondern es wird über diverse medien verbreitet. der kunde muß sich dann schon selber drum kümmern, das set zum Händler oder zum Hersteller einzuschicken.
> 
> ...


 
Doch, das Beispiel hinkt insoweit, als der Rückruf eines gefährlichen Produkts etwas ganz anderes als der hier zugrunde liegende Fall (da gab es eben keinen Rückruf). Wenn der Rückruf lange zurück liegt hätte ich sogar eher Verständnis für eine ablehnende Haltung der Firma, denn der Kunde hatte ja Gelegenheit, von der Fehlerhaftigkeit der Produkts Kenntnis zu nehmen. Hier liegt es anders.



alf2013 schrieb:


> mit der vertraglichen Zusicherung hast du natürlich recht. aber der schritt vorher ist: die Firma muß keine garantie geben. wenn sie es tut, ist es im Wortsinn schon eine Kulanz ...
> Kulanz nach deiner Definition nach 6 jahren einzufordern ist allerdings eine Chuzpe!


 
Das stimmt, einfordern geht gar nicht.


----------



## alf2013 (25. April 2014)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Doch, das Beispiel hinkt insoweit, als der Rückruf eines gefährlichen Produkts etwas ganz anderes als der hier zugrunde liegende Fall (da gab es eben keinen Rückruf). Wenn der Rückruf lange zurück liegt hätte ich sogar eher Verständnis für eine ablehnende Haltung der Firma, denn der Kunde hatte ja Gelegenheit, von der Fehlerhaftigkeit der Produkts Kenntnis zu nehmen. Hier liegt es anders.



naja, offensichtlich wurde dieses Thema doch schon vor einiger zeit hier behandelt. wenn ich nun ein rad besitze, wo das auch auf mich zutreffen könnte, dann schau ich zumindest sehr genau. wenn ich den ausgangspost richtig gelesen habe, hätte er nur ein paar Wochen früher draufschauen müssen. und die Diskussion wäre komplett überflüssig ...

auch hier hatte der kunde - eigentlich - alle Informationen. und zwar schon sehr lange vor garantieende.


----------



## MrMapei (25. April 2014)

@alf2013: Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, ob deine Definition von Kulanz dem allgemein üblichen Verständnis entspricht:


> Gefälligkeit bzw. Entgegenkommen im Geschäftsverkehr, auf das der Begünstigte keinen Rechtsanspruch hat.


Quelle: http://wirtschaftslexikon.gabler.de/Definition/kulanz.html

Hier noch der Link zu Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kulanz

Die Garantie ist eine vertragliche Vereinbarung auf die man einen Rechtsanspruch hat. Da der Schaden erst außerhalb der Garantiezeit aufgefallen ist, hat der TO auf Kulanz gehofft. 

Hätte ich an seiner Stelle auch gemacht. Wenn ein Rad, aus welchen Gründen auch immer in 6 Jahren nur 1000km gefahren wurde und der Gewährleistungszeitraum um ein paar Monate überschritten wurde, dann kann man meiner Meinung nach schon mal anfragen, ob Canyon auf Kulanz dem Rahmen tauscht.

Canyon hat diese Anfrage geprüft und abschlägig beschieden.

Dass der TO jetzt ein öffentliches Fass aufmacht und so hofft noch irgendetwas zu erreichen finde ich auch nicht gut.


----------



## Vince Vega (25. April 2014)

Gut. Die Probleme mit den Rissen im Steuerrohrbereich waren mir unbekannt. Das heisst aber nicht dass dadurch die Gewährleistung, Garantie, Kulanz usw. bis in alle Ewigkeiten verlängert wird oder?

Es ist auch nicht im Sinne eines Herstellers grosse Rückrufaktionen zu starten wenn eventuell nur eine Handvoll Rahmen vom Problem betroffen sind. Das wäre wirtschaftlicher Selbstmord. 90% der Autohersteller z.b. machen überhaupt keine Rückrufaktionen bei irgendwelchen Problemen sondern beheben bekannte Fehler im Laufe der regelmässigen Inspektionen die der Kunde normalerweise machen soll. 

Da dies aber bei den Meisten hier im Forum nicht der Fall ist da diese ihre Wartungsarbeiten an den Rädern selbst machen ist es meiner Meinung nach im Interesse des Kunden die Kontrolle regelmässig selber durch zu führen.

Bei der Übergabe des Rades wird man klar darauf hingewiesen dass nach so und so vielen Kilometern das Rad zu inspizieren ist, dass Gabel und Dämpfer nach so und so vielen Stunden zu warten sind usw. Wird dies nicht gemacht könnte der Hersteller eigentlich sogar die Übernahme eines Garantiefalles verweigern......


----------



## alf2013 (25. April 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> @alf2013: Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, ob deine Definition von Kulanz dem allgemein üblichen Verständnis entspricht:
> Quelle: http://wirtschaftslexikon.gabler.de/Definition/kulanz.html
> 
> Hier noch der Link zu Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kulanz
> ...




wenn man es rein nach den Buchstaben des gesetzes betrachtet, stimmt es. klar.

nur wenn ich nicht nur eine Firma betrachte, sondern mehrere, die sich den markt teilen, ists halt für MICH Kulanz, wenn die eine Firma 6 jahre garantie gibt. und die andere gar nicht. oder eine dritte lebenslang. die firmen überlegen sich was (bessere marktposition, Unterscheidung, etc.) und mache dann eine verbindliche zusage.

aber nach 6 jahren würd ich auch nicht auf die Idee kommen, etwas zu reklamieren. selbst wenn das teil unbenutzt im keller oder sonstwo gelegen wäre. ist halt mmn eine einstellungsfrage ...

PS: rechtlicher kauderwelsch haben mich noch nie sonderlich interessiert. wenn ich da wirklich hilfe brauche: für solche fälle hab ich den Rechtsschutz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (25. April 2014)

Unglaublich... ich habe nur die ersten 1,5 Seiten gelesen und für mich ist der Fall glasklar. Das ist ein typischer Standschaden und daran kann man erkennen, was für ein billiger Mist da verhökert wurde. Vmtl. sind die Reifen auch hinüber... Der TE sollte sich am besten in allen Foren anmelden und diesen Umstand anprangern.


----------



## filiale (25. April 2014)

Viel interessanter ist doch, dass sich der Themenersteller gar nicht mehr traut hier etwas zu sagen weil er eventuell nun doch hofft in einem Gespräch seinen Rahmen ersetzt zu bekommen. Erst die Klappe aufreißen und dann kommt nix mehr...


----------



## Paul_FfM (25. April 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Gut. Die Probleme mit den Rissen im Steuerrohrbereich waren mir unbekannt. Das heisst aber nicht dass dadurch die Gewährleistung, Garantie, Kulanz usw. bis in alle Ewigkeiten verlängert wird oder?
> ......


 
Nein. Aber wenn ich als Hersteller weiß, dass meine Rahmen aus einer bestimmten Charge Probleme machen wäre ich -jedenfalls drei bis vier Monate nach Ablauf der Garantie- kulant. Es gibt im übrigen Hersteller mit deutlich längerer Garantie für Erstkäufer und es gibt Hersteller, die deutlich kulanter auftreten als der hier betroffene.



Vince Vega schrieb:


> Es ist auch nicht im Sinne eines Herstellers grosse Rückrufaktionen zu starten wenn eventuell nur eine Handvoll Rahmen vom Problem betroffen sind. Das wäre wirtschaftlicher Selbstmord. 90% der Autohersteller z.b. machen überhaupt keine Rückrufaktionen bei irgendwelchen Problemen sondern beheben bekannte Fehler im Laufe der regelmässigen Inspektionen die der Kunde normalerweise machen soll.


 
Einen Rückruf machst Du nur, wenn Du Angst hast, dass die Probleme, die durch den bekannten Fehler auftreten, gravierend sind und weil Du befürchtest, dafür zu haften. Beides liegt hier offensichtlich nicht vor. Ich habe aber auch nicht nach einem solchen Rückruf verlangt.



Vince Vega schrieb:


> Bei der Übergabe des Rades wird man klar darauf hingewiesen dass nach so und so vielen Kilometern das Rad zu inspizieren ist, dass Gabel und Dämpfer nach so und so vielen Stunden zu warten sind usw. Wird dies nicht gemacht könnte der Hersteller eigentlich sogar die Übernahme eines Garantiefalles verweigern......


 
Dass diese Hinweise wirklich im realen Leben gegeben werden halte ich für ein Gerücht. Es geht hier aber auch nicht um die Gabel und den Dämpfer, sondern um das Steuerrohr. Und der Riß wäre durch Wartung nicht zu vermeiden gewesen.


----------



## Paul_FfM (25. April 2014)

alf2013 schrieb:


> PS: rechtlicher kauderwelsch haben mich noch nie sonderlich interessiert. wenn ich da wirklich hilfe brauche: für solche fälle hab ich den Rechtsschutz ...


 
Die überflüssigste Versicherung, die man abschließen kann.


----------



## alf2013 (25. April 2014)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Die überflüssigste Versicherung, die man abschließen kann.



naja, wie du meinst.

ich hab sie schon paarmals gebraucht. und die paar euro, was sie gekostet hat bzw. kostet sind ein Bruchteil dessen, was sie schon gebracht hat. also von daher ...

bin nicht gern ein Bittsteller. und ein Rechtsanwalt ist halt nicht grad billig. und grad in der heutigen zeit, wo du schon im Vorfeld - normalerweise - abgespeist wirst mit den lustigsten Argumenten?!?

so kann man aus einer Position der stärke argumentieren. ersetzt trotzdem nicht den gesunden Menschenverstand ...


----------



## Vince Vega (25. April 2014)

> Und der Riß wäre durch Wartung nicht zu vermeiden gewesen.



Ich denke du hast nicht verstanden was ich damit sagen wollte. Vermeidbar wäre der Riss nicht gewesen, er wäre aber eventuell früher erkannt worden.

Und doch, die Hinweise werden im realen Leben gegeben, sogar von Canyon bei der Abholung meines Bikes. Ob der Hinweis befolgt wird oder nicht kann den Hersteller interessieren muss es aber nicht.

Aber auf jeden Fall kann er sich im Ernstfall dahinter verstecken und jegliche Ansprüche abweisen.

Und ob das Rad nur 1000 oder 10000 km benutzt wurde ist Erstens für den Hersteller nicht nachvollziehbar und Zweitens irrelevant nach 6 Jahren. Und einen Standschaden wie Tom33 lustigerweise geschrieben hat übernimmt wohl keine Garantie oder Kulanz der Welt.

Egal wie, Canyon hat sich bereit erklärt mit dem Jungen zu reden. Eventuell spielt ja das Crashreplacment, aber so wie ich den Sachverhalt sehe will der TE entweder einen neuen Rahmen um sonst oder gar nix, droht dann aber mit einem grossen Shitstorm auf Canyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (25. April 2014)

Das Benutzerprofil wurde gelöscht  War das jetzt ne Marketingidee von Canyon oder hat ihn jemand bei dem Mods gemeldet ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. April 2014)

Profil-Stalker!


----------



## Big_R (25. April 2014)

Geile Sache... Aber ich weiß wo der Riss her kommt:
Das Bike hat sich zu Tode gelangweilt!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. April 2014)

Jetzt ist er weg!? 

Weg! 
Und wir sind wieder allein allein....


----------



## Maui_Jim (25. April 2014)

Der Troll hat sich getrollt...


----------



## Paul_FfM (25. April 2014)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast nicht verstanden was ich damit sagen wollte. Vermeidbar wäre der Riss nicht gewesen, er wäre aber eventuell früher erkannt worden.
> ...
> 
> Und ob das Rad nur 1000 oder 10000 km benutzt wurde ist Erstens für den Hersteller nicht nachvollziehbar und Zweitens irrelevant nach 6 Jahren.



Ich finde es drollig, dem Geschädigten vorzuwerfen, er habe den Schaden nicht früher erkannt. 

Zum zweitenAbsatz: eben, irrelevant. Wenn die Garantie nur zwei Jahre betrüge wäre aber die Situation nicht anders. 

Schaden wird später festgestellt, Kunde hofft auf Kulanz, Hersteller ist da zurückhaltend, großer Ärger beim Kunden. Warum Ihr hier alle den Hersteller verteidigt muss ich nicht verstehen...


----------



## Paul_FfM (25. April 2014)

Gesendet von meinem KFTT mit Tapatalk 2, und manchmal macht sich Tapatalk auch selbständig...


----------



## zichl (25. April 2014)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Ich finde es drollig, dem Geschädigten vorzuwerfen, er habe den Schaden nicht früher erkannt.
> 
> Zum zweitenAbsatz: eben, irrelevant. Wenn die Garantie nur zwei Jahre betrüge wäre aber die Situation nicht anders.
> 
> Schaden wird später festgestellt, Kunde hofft auf Kulanz, Hersteller ist da zurückhaltend, großer Ärger beim Kunden. Warum Ihr hier alle den Hersteller verteidigt muss ich nicht verstehen...



An sich hast du natürlich recht. Es geht hier aber wohl den meisten darum, dass die 6 Jahre Garantie bei Canyon, schon sehr lange sind und man nicht so einen Aufriss machen muss wenn es nach dieser langen Garantiezeit keine Kulanz mehr gibt. Ich verstehe auch den TE ein wenig, allerdings übertreibt er schon etwas.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. April 2014)

Hätte er in den letzen Jahren mehrere bikes für mehrere Tausende Euro gekauft hätte es vielleicht anders ausgesehen.


----------



## Trekki (25. April 2014)

Ich glaub, das Thema ist durch. Der OP ist abgemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (26. April 2014)

wissen wir schon...


----------



## Jan1980 (26. April 2014)

Ich will das Fass nicht wieder aufmachen, aber da ich im Moment mit Canyon liebäugel bzw. einem Cannondale....Cannondale gibt ja lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen. Die hätten den Schaden anstandslos übernommen?!? Also so lange es kein Unfall war oder selbst dran rumgefutschelt wurde....


----------



## Tom33 (26. April 2014)

ja lebenslange Garantie... und was bedeutet denn das?


----------



## Hips (26. April 2014)

Naja, ich will hier mal lediglich ein paar Zeilen aus dem Cannondale FAQ zur "lebenslangen" Garantie zitieren:



> Cannondale frames [..] are warranted by Cannondale Bicycle [..] against *manufacturing defects in materials and/or workmanship* for the lifetime of the original owner





> This limited warranty is *void* if the bicycle is* subjected to abuse, neglect, improper repair, improper maintenance, alteration, modification, an accident or other abnormal, excessive, or improper use.*



Und jetzt, ganz wichtig!!!


> *Damage resulting from normal wear and tear, including the results of fatigue, is not covered.*




Soll heißen: eine lebenslange Garantie mag ja schön und gut klingen. Im Endeffekt nützt sie jedoch auch nur so viel, wie der Ermessensspielraum des Sachbearbeiters.
Und wie man anhand der oben zitierten Garantiebedingungen entnehmen kann, ist es möglich unzureichende Instandhaltung oder gewöhnlicher Verschleiß eben sehr weit auszulegen. Hinzu kommt, dass die Garantie nur dann greift, wenn ein Schaden INFOLGE von bei Verkauf bereits mangelhaftem Fahrrad auftritt.

Quelle: http://www.cannondale.com/faq


Der ein oder andere wird sich vielleicht noch daran erinnern, dass Opel einst mit einer "Lebenslangen Garantie" warb. Nicht zu Unrecht erhob die Wettbewerbszentrale eine Klage wegen irreführender Werbung.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. April 2014)

Hab sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Canyon-Rahmen-Garantie gemacht innerhalb der 6 Jahre. Mein damaliges Canyon Nerve hat nach knapp 2 Jahren minimal unterm Lack Blasen geworfen wegen Oberflächenrost. Hab mein Komplettbike dorthin geschickt und sie haben mir den Rahmen ausgetauscht, alles wieder dran gebaut inkl. neuer Kette, nur Material berechtet und das innerhalb von 3 Wochen in der Saison. Ich war begeistert und fahr jetzt mein zweites Canyon.


----------



## filiale (26. April 2014)

Und dann vergleichen wir nochmal den Preis zwischen Canyon und Cannondale und fragen uns warum der wohl so unterschiedlich ist...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. April 2014)

beim Cannondale gibts aber noch ein Täschchen dazu...hab auch eins  (Caad10)


----------



## CubeFan1998 (26. April 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> beim Cannondale gibts aber noch ein Täschchen dazu...hab auch eins  (Caad10)



Wie Süß.  

Bei Cube gibt es übrigens auch sechs Jahre Garantie auf Rahmen, aber nur Alu. 

Außer: 
Für die Modelle Fritzz, Hanzz, Two15, für alle Dirtbikes, sowie für alle den Rahmentausch betreffende Anbauteile gilt diese erweiterte Garantie nicht. Hier gelten die 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Ausgeschlossen von der Gewährleistung und Garantie sind auch Schäden durch unsachgemäßen bzw. nicht bestimmungsgerechten Gebrauch (z.B. Verwendung eines Standardrahmens als Dirtbike. Einbau einer Doppelbrückengabel, Erweiterung des Federwegbereiches, Überbeanspruchung durch Sprünge, etc). Umbauarbeiten außerhalb der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung (2 Jahre) werden von uns nicht kostenlos durchgeführt oder erstattet.

Und ähnliches wird es auch von Canyon geben. Und ich würde wohl als Hersteller dem Kerl zumindest ein Angebot machen o.ä. 
Der TE ist zwar schon weg. Aber er hatte ja nach einem hatbaren Rad gefragt dann meine Empfehlung: Stahlrahmen, Starrgabel, V-Brakes oder Cantis, Singlespeed und noch ein paar Conti Reifen mit BCC prall aufgepumt und es wird nie was kaputt gehen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. April 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Wie Süß.
> 
> ...



den Rahmen hätte ich auch nie für OVP gekauft...der war für mich ein Schnäppchen weil nur 1 Jahr jung, nie aufgebaut und halber Preis aber die Cannondale-Garantie ist eh nur für den Erstbesitzer. Ist bei Canyon auch so und auch bei Cube...

so sieht die Tasche übrigens aus..staubt hier nur rum:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/332156-cannondale-tasche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vince Vega (27. April 2014)

Nur mal so am Rande..so ein hübsches Täschchen gibt's beim Canyon auch dabei, sieht auch noch genau gleich aus


----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. April 2014)

ist doch alles nur Firlefanz...ich bin ja auch kein Markenfetischist ;-). Das Rad hat einfach nur gepasst und der Rahmen war für mich preiswert.


----------

